# Yema Finally Saved By Ambre Group



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Few weeks ago, I told yu that Yema went bankrupt.

Finally the company has been bought (200 000 â‚¬) by the french group Ambre. This company is selling different brands whose the most known one is "Younger & Bresson".

They will keep 6 of the former 7 Yema employees and the website is reopened now.

We are now waiting for, which policy will be applied by this new owner.

Bertrand


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Last years Yema history is a little bit "bumpy". By memory brands was Seiko and has been part of the Peace Mark Co.

Yema didn't survive to its mother company bankrupcy.

The actual watches are "china made" except one which is "Made in France".

In fact everybody here hope that Ambre will be able to rebuild the brand, the commercial policy and network, and why not to start a small production in France. For memory only one brand is 100% french actually, BRM with 1 or 2 confidential producers, like for ex FDMN.

BTW, have a look at its website, that's a german watchmaker who moved to Normandia and who produce there 100% home handmade watches, you have to have a look on the movements. (http://www.fdmn.fr/)

Bertrand


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that they've survived - I've got a couple of Yema divers, namely an early 1970's Sous Marine, and a Navygraf II.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update Bertrand. That's got to be good news.

I've not been a huge fan of their recent offerings, bit too big and flashy for my simple tastes. This is more my kind of thing.










Hard to know where to take the Yema brand. Personally, I'd relaunch but keep it pretty niche, the unique selling point being a mix of heritage feel with some subtle use of modern materials (think of the above piece utilising some subtle PVD and carbon finishes). Good to keep the collection on the marine, earth and air themes, but with some more thought around matching form and function (its not just about changing the bezel). I'd go for the best bought-in movements I could, with top quality materials, specification (all chronometers) and finishing, and just have a few exclusive outlets alongside the high end brands.

Price wise and target market, I'd just undercut Rolex, and launch with some subtle viral marketing, careful endorsements and clever product placements aimed at those who could buy a submariner, or could have the much more exclusive and just as good 'Made in France' stamped Yema 'Mariana.' All that will cost you a lot more than the original 200k investment though.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is the BRM website http://www.brm-manufacture.com/. BRM "ambiancy" is car competition. They have by memory at least one factory movement. I think this brand is very fashion in Japan and Asia.

The, I would say "hard" finish of the watches, despite good thecnical datas, seems to be an house philosophy.

You have to visit and know this brand which is very typical.

I just would like to add that this brand starts from nothing around one decade ago.

Bertrand


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Would be the commercial policy I would apply. The main problem, up to now, for french watchmakers located close to Swiss was that this country was "eating" all the french labors.

Now with the crisis it will make this labor available at a "normal" cost in France. It would allow to start a new project when it was impossible even last year (french incomes cannot compete with the swiss ones)

Bertrand

P.S. : I am 100kms from the swiss border and a bracelet company opened a plant in my village 5 years ago, only to be sure to keep its workers. The boss was claiming than in its, swiss border factories, he was spending its time to train employees that were living after 6 months to work in swiss.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

They are between 4/6 Kâ‚¬ with some models more expensive.

Bertrand



potz said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the BRM website http://www.brm-manufacture.com/. BRM "ambiancy" is car competition. They have by memory at least one factory movement. I think this brand is very fashion in Japan and Asia.
> ...


----------

